# New Tony Danza Guitar (Strictly 7 content)



## Soopahmahn (Jan 24, 2011)

For you crazy kids into RAR RAR DEATH DEATH like The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza does... new 30.2" scale S7 Cobra. This is Josh Travis' new guitar and the beginning of his endorsement deal with S7.

Good God he uses a weird tuning. 

There's some scratchy noise for a little bit but then this guy shreds it nicely.


----------



## Samarus (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, I remember Josh telling me about the tuning-it was totally random. 

Just wow! haha


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 24, 2011)

Sick.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 24, 2011)

Sweet geetah.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 24, 2011)

Badass. Wish I still had the money for a Cobra. I sent a request in not long ago, and was hellbent on getting it built, but money got shitty.

And this video only makes me want one even more.


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome, hope it serves Josh well and spreads the word of S7 to people not on this forum 

Can't wait to start putting some money aside for my one... Still need to decide on the full spec list though


----------



## Philligan (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's hoping Josh posts a video when he gets it - watching that guy play never gets old


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jan 24, 2011)

Soopahmahn said:


> Mesh embeds my video.



Thanks Meshy.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 24, 2011)

13point9 said:


> Awesome, hope it serves Josh well and spreads the word of S7 to people not on this forum
> 
> Can't wait to start putting some money aside for my one... Still need to decide on the full spec list though



Yeah it is tricky to spread the word, the G&L forum looks quite receptive so far, I am going to update my build for them as they are interested. Guy I know was at NAMM on the Vintage Marshall forum, and he passed up Jim's booth as 7's freak him out . Hopefully I can change some of those older folks mind, seeing as I am not a low playing 'the brootalz' player, I want a 7 so I don't need to downtune to play more stuff. heh.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jan 24, 2011)

^ I wish to try a 6-string. That green/maple one at NAMM is


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 24, 2011)

He just might be more excited than Josh about this guitar hahaha


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 24, 2011)

I wasn't impressed until he said, "There's a lot of cool things you can do in this tuning, man."

Then shit got real.

That tapping part he's trying to play. What is that? It sounds similar to a Beneath the Massacre song, but he fucks up a few times so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounded like basic shreddy shredding to me.  Dunno.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm only half paying attention. You're probably right... but isn't that what a lot of Beneath the Massacre is?


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jan 24, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I'm only half paying attention. You're probably right... but isn't that what a lot of Beneath the Massacre is?



Yes, yes it is. Which I why I don't care for it much.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool stuff. I've been wondering what tuning Josh uses for awhile now...and now it has been confirmed I won't be trying it. I remember Josh saying awhile back that he planned on tabbing all of Danza III, then working backwards and doing the first 2 albums. I'd love to see on paper how he plays half the shit he does.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 25, 2011)

Strictly *7* making in 8 string.

There goes the brand name hahaha.


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 25, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Strictly *7* making in 8 string.
> 
> There goes the brand name hahaha.



Jim gets that a lot, he's said that whilst he started out just making 7's the demand for 6's and 8's was too high for him to ignore but by that point the brand name had stuck hence the -1 and +1 series' (although i think its S6, S7, S8 now...)


----------



## DVRP (Jan 25, 2011)

This was awesome..


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have never tried a 7, but I might just try one now. That guitar is pretty sick. Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2011)

eeeh


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jan 25, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> eeeh


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 25, 2011)

I still don't understand how you play a tuning like that. I take solace in the guy in the video doesn't do much better than I would.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 25, 2011)

They don't do much for me, cool though.


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 25, 2011)

he seems a bit more calm in describing his own S7


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2011)

He told me a while back that he was trying to get a Strictly 7, that's pretty nice looking.


----------



## DrOctavion (Jan 25, 2011)

damn thats awesome! i can't wait for josh to get on that and write some killer new stuff


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2011)

That's cool. I was talking with Jim tonight and he told me about this. 30.2", 8 strings and a crazy tuning. Nobody can say it's not unique!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 25, 2011)

Way too awesome!
I've been really digging some of the stuff I've seen from S7 lately


----------



## kylendm (Jan 26, 2011)

^
Me too. The only thing I'm I don't like is the heels on the bolt ons. If I were to get a 7-8 I'd probably go to these guys. Their prices are right and they seem like good people.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 26, 2011)

minus the square neck heel and the non-tilted headstock i really like what i'm seeing everytime someone's posting strictly 7 stuff. that 7-string is delicious!!!


----------



## op1e (Jan 26, 2011)

He has the option of reverse inline (his old style headstock), why doesn't anyone get one that way? Loved the necks on the ones I was demoed, but I am shallow about headstock shapes.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jan 26, 2011)

op1e said:


> He has the option of reverse inline (his old style headstock), why doesn't anyone get one that way? Loved the necks on the ones I was demoed, but I am shallow about headstock shapes.



Yeah the x+y headstock is love/hate, seems to only get about a 25% approval rate, though not from actual buyers (most guitars S7 sells feature that headstock).

I didn't like the inline headstock when I first saw it, but now I really dig it, especially reversed.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that and for the 8s he only does the 4+4. And the new HS are redesigned so older photos will have the fatter (now discontinued) 4+4s.


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Well that and for the 8s he only does the 4+4. And the new HS are redesigned so older photos will have the fatter (now discontinued) 4+4s.



indeedy I do much prefer the new 4+4, I've also grown to like all the headstocks from an initial outlook of  towards them


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jan 27, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Well that and for the 8s he only does the 4+4. And the new HS are redesigned so older photos will have the fatter (now discontinued) 4+4s.



No inline 8? That's a shame. I like the 4+4 myself (particularly the redesign), but still... big ol' hockeystick headstocks are fun.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 31, 2011)

Hahaha well if Josh was ever trying to keep his tuning a secret that dude just fucked it


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 31, 2011)

^ I think the tuning's been public for 6 months or so


----------



## stereo-image (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome!

Sounds like "Djenk-djenk" heh )

What kind of wood is it ? Alder or Basswood?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 16, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hahaha well if Josh was ever trying to keep his tuning a secret that dude just fucked it



Yeah, people have figured it out.

My band played with them awhile back, and I asked him about his tuning, and he said, "It's alotta E's, and alotta B's."


----------



## jymellis (Mar 16, 2011)

i saw a video on here a while back where josh said his complete tuning, and how he came up with it.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 16, 2011)

These guitars look and sounds pretty damn good. I'm assuming pricy for those woods though.


----------



## Psyy (Mar 16, 2011)

Nope, Jim's prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Damo707 (Mar 21, 2011)

that dude had a pretty good grasp of that tuning. i tried it once on my 8 string and could hardly play anything on it that didnt sound like i was trying to copy a tdtde riff haha.


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 21, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i saw a video on here a while back where josh said his complete tuning, and how he came up with it.



any chance you could find that video again and share the link...


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 21, 2011)

That guitar is absolutely huge. Big and black......


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 22, 2011)

hah! i've played in A-E-A-E-A-E and f#-Db-f#-Db-f#-Db tuning on 6 string guitars before, and i wanted to do something similar on 7 and 8 strings, but couldn't do it. i've wanted a 7 string with 30" scale tuned to EBEBEBE for a long time, as i have a 6 string with 30" scale tuned to drop E, and a 7 string in that tuning would basically make for an awesome companion with that or an 8 string in drop E.

nice to see others taking advantage of the same idea! it really does feel awesome! i accidentally discovered these tunings when i tuned a guitar to CGCGCC. then someone told me a guy called Devin Townsend (i had no clue who he was back then) tuned to CGCGCE. i didn't like that idea, because the high E broke the intervals and gave it a major tone that i would have to "defeat" otherwise. i then tuned my acoustic to Bb-F-Bb-F-Bb-F and made sweet love to that shit.

tapping is so awesome in completely open tunings like that. this tuning looks like it would be awesome too, except i wouldn't feel too comfy about that f# in there. it would work better on a 7 string with all E's and B's for my taste.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 22, 2011)

Triple7 said:


> any chance you could find that video again and share the link...





There you go, dude.


----------

